# Footballer's Wives...new season = new season pass



## weymo (Jan 26, 2003)

BBC-America starts a new season of Footballer's Wives this week, which for whatever reason the Tribune gods only know, appears as a different series and thus requires an additional season pass.


----------



## Eben (Jul 19, 2001)

Crap! My H10-250 recorded some eps recently that I thought were new (haven't watched yet); perhaps they were last season's? Guess I'll have to double-check this.
Note: According to BBCA's website the new season starts Sunday Feb. 19, so there's time to fix this.
Thanks for the heads-up!

(Edited to fix date.)


----------



## Eben (Jul 19, 2001)

Eben said:


> Crap! My H10-250 recorded some eps recently that I thought were new (haven't watched yet); perhaps they were last season's?


Actually what I saw was a bunch of prior seasons' eps in the To Do list scheduled for February 18; I guess BBCA's running a catch-up marathon before the "new" season starts.
Thanks again for the heads-up on this; I've added a new SP for the eps starting Feb. 19.


----------

